# how big do they have to be?



## Daniel1 (Aug 30, 2006)

hi..um i have a question about my platy...
she had babies or at least one about 3 weeks ago....right now there is 1 baby ..when should i be able to know if it is male or a female?..also i thought they had a lot of babies...i only saw this one...do you guys think that she had more but this one was the only survivor?...i think this was the first time my platy was pregnant...the baby is big now(it doesnt have the anal fin...it looks like a female but i dont know if i should assume it is yet)..
...he/she eats a lot and is healthy...

THanks a lot


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A month is a good time to sex livebearers if they are growing on the average.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

The larger livebearers usually don't start showing secondary sex characteristics until about 3-6 months of age. Guppies are about 4 to 6 weeks when this happens.
Tony


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

some of my platys don't differentiate into male until they are 6-7 months old. Platys are very slow growers compared to guppies, as doggydad says.


----------



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

I would wait until they're about 1.5 cm or so. Then look to see if they have the gonopodium.


----------

